# Solved: Forms within a Class Library (.dll) in VB.NET



## bdimag (Apr 8, 2001)

I am creating, first of all - an MDI parent. It will be the main window for everything I will be making.

I want to have all the modules in this main program to be .dlls so that its easier to auto-update or have the user add/remove modules.

--

So I started with a _Windows Application_ - made my main window and all that (looks pretty by the way) - then I add a Class Library to the solution, add the reference, etc...

When I try and use a form (whether it be from the class in that CL or from the main windows application) it doesnt really recognize it as a form (i.e. there is now *Show()*)...

I'll continue to play around and research until i figure it out... but i'm sure somebody here can easily write a small paragraph that'll tell me exactly what to do..


----------



## bdimag (Apr 8, 2001)

in dll:
Shared Sub test(ByVal own As Object)
Dim a As New frmSurveys
a.Show(own)
End Sub

in main window:
SAICU.claSurveys.test(Me)


----------



## bdimag (Apr 8, 2001)

now how the heck do i do MDI children...

(I'm semi-new to .net btw)


----------

